# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011



## xfishbonex (31. Juli 2011)

Viel glück und haut was raus :gist ja ziemlich ruhig geworden hier 
würde mal gerne paar fotos wieder sehen 
lg andre


----------



## Painiz (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Hallo, bin neu hier. Ich fahre im September nach Dänemark. ( Ostseeküste )
Ich hoffe das ich dort eine Meerforelle fangen werde. Soweit ich weiß ist September aber nicht die beste Zeit zum Mefo angeln. Falls ich eine fange werde ich sie hier natürlich sofort präsentieren )))


----------



## Heringsfresser (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Hi,

und Petri für deinen Versuch im Frühherbst! Ich hoffe, du wirst uns was dickes präsentieren#6

Ich hatte selbst noch keine Gelegenheit, zu dieser Jahreszeit an der Ostsee zu angeln und kann dir von dem her wenig erzählen. Bin aber vor ein paar Tagen über folgenden Artikeln gestoßen, der sich auf das Angeln im August bezieht, das liest sich schon recht vielversprechend:

http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/Sommermeerforellen.html

Gruß,
HF


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Ab September kommen Sie wieder.
Speziell in diesem Jahr sind die Wassertemperaturen eh im Keller.

Du musst aber mit Deinem Gewissen abmachen, dass die Forellen aufsteigen wollen und auch vergleichsweise viele untermaßige unterwegs sind.

Waidgerecht ist im Herbst definitiv, nicht in der Nähe von Bacheinläufen zu fischen (ist innerhalb von 500m ohnehin verboten), sondern an der offenen Küste möglichst weit weg von Einläufen, und mit einen Einzelhaken anstelle eines Drillings zu fischen - der vernagelt insbesondere den Untermaßigen gerne das Maul, und danach ist das Zurücksetzen nur noch ein formaler Akt.


----------



## xfishbonex (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Hallo Leute 
gestern waren thomas und ich in dahme
gefischt hatten wir bis 24 uhr 
thomas konnte schon beim ersten wurf ein fetten hornpieper fangen 
vereinzelt hatten wir kontakt auf unseren fliegen 
und wo es dunkel geworden ist 
zeigten sich auch paar meerforellenm die aber kein bock hatten zu beißen 
also nullnummer für mich 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (6. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

|bigeyesSauber so sollen sie aussehen schön fett :gGlückwunsch 
lg andre


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Moin,


ich war heute zum "Streetfishing" mit der Fliegenrute kurz vor der Haustür. Eigentlich wollte ich Makrelen fangen. Aber der zweite Wurf brachte eine runde 45er Steelhead.







Eine Makrele ging noch im Drill verloren und nach einer halben Stunde war ich wieder zu Hause. |wavey:


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Thomas090883 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Petri Achim,
dass ist ja n ganz schöner Propper....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Geiler fisch #6petriheil


----------



## Ostseestipper (7. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern #6.

Endlich mal wieder Leben hier drin. Weiter so!

Gruß Mark


----------



## maxe-hh (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Gestern mit Erik los gewesen.

Wo: Sierksdorf
Wann: Ca. 19-22
Womit: Erik zuerst mit Fliege später mit Wobbler, Ich mit Blinker und Springer
Was: Erik leider nix, Ich zwei kleine Hornhecht (gehakt)
Wind: Sehr wenig, zwischendurch Windstill
Wetter: Erst etwas Nieselregen, dann klarte es auf und bewölkte sich wieder

War nen schöner Abend, leider waren die Hornies nur kurz anwesend und liessen mit der Grösse zu wünschen übrig.

Gruss Max


----------



## Seatrout (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

So Leute , damit ihr hier mal wieder ein paar Fische seht :q:q

War heute Schleppen.3 Mal Silber und ne fette Makrele.
Besten Gruß


----------



## xfishbonex (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

:k:k:ksssssssaaaauuuuuuuuuuuubbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr:k:k:kendlich paarfische mal wieder sehen


----------



## Thomas090883 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Ach geschleppt....das zählt doch alles nich|smash:

Neeee....echt schöne Fische!!!!
Petri

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Seatrout (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Ach geschleppt....das zählt doch alles nich|smash:
> 
> Neeee....echt schöne Fische!!!!
> Petri
> ...



Ich weiss, ich weiss, aber anders klappt da gerade bei mir nicht so 

Petri


----------



## Thomas090883 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Wem sagst du das....außer Alulatten-kontakten, die noch nicht einmal richtig hängen bleiben, geht bei mir auch nicht wirklich was


----------



## ole van der see (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

petri!!!
habe am samstag auch mit schleppen versucht 6 dorsche aber kein silber


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Moin liebe Meerforellen-Boardies,

ich wollte mich an dieser Stelle mal ganz doll bedanken.
Warum? Weil ich endlich am 27.7. im Urlaub auf Falster/DK meine erste Meerforelle in der Ostsee fangen konnte.
Das Anglerboard und gerade die Meerforellenabteilung hat mir dabei echt sehr geholfen. Ich komme ausserhalb der Sommerferien leider nur sehr selten an die Ostsee und kannte bis vor ein paar Jahren das Meerforellenangeln noch gar nicht. Naja, seit 3 Jahren versuch ich es jetzt und hatte endlich mit einer kleinen 40 cm Mefo Erfolg.
Für mich mein schönster und am härtesten erarbeiteter Fisch, da
ich wie gesagt leider fast nur im Sommer Angeln kann und kaum einen Spot so RICHTIG kenne. Aber nun hat es endlich geklappt und das hätte ich nie geschafft, wenn ich hier nicht immer begeistert mitgelesen hätte.
Theoretisch bin ich also gut gerüstet, um jetzt die grösseren Kaliber in Angriff zu nehmen. Vielleicht schaff ich es ja doch mal, im Herbst irgendwo in OH am Wasser zu stehen. Ich bin jetzt auf jeden Fall richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen.

Viele Grüße, und ein dickes Petri wünscht

Jan


----------



## xfishbonex (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

die erste bleibt immer in erinnerung #6PETRIHEIL zum SILBER jetzt bisste richtig versaut 
lg andre


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> die erste bleibt immer in erinnerung #6PETRIHEIL zum SILBER jetzt bisste richtig versaut
> lg andre



Danke, ja so isses wohl jetzt ... |rolleyes


----------



## RibnitzerJung (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

hmmm... wenn ich das alles so lese, ich will auch mal wieder... aber wenn das wetter zum angeln passen würde, dann ist der starnd voll mit badegästen!!! wird zeit das es sonnig und kühl wird! sodass wenigstens keiner mehr ins wasser geht von denen!


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (10. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Also in Dänemark war die allerbeste Beisszeit eindeutig eine halbe Stunde vor bis 1 1/2 Stunden nach Sonnenaufgang.
Da badete bei mir am Strand noch niemand 




RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> hmmm... wenn ich das alles so lese, ich will auch mal wieder... aber wenn das wetter zum angeln passen würde, dann ist der starnd voll mit badegästen!!! wird zeit das es sonnig und kühl wird! sodass wenigstens keiner mehr ins wasser geht von denen!


----------



## Nordangler (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Glückwunsch allen Fängern.

Sven


----------



## onyx134 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Lasst noch was drin! Heut in drei Wochen stehe ich in Dänemark aufm Boot  :m


----------



## Ines (11. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Petri, Jan, zur ersten!
Meine erste (und bisher einzige) war für mich auch so ein großes Erlebnis.

Melde dich doch mal, wenn du im Herbst los willst!


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



Ines schrieb:


> Petri, Jan, zur ersten!
> Meine erste (und bisher einzige) war für mich auch so ein großes Erlebnis.
> 
> Melde dich doch mal, wenn du im Herbst los willst!



Ja, danke auch


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> hmmm... wenn ich das alles so lese, ich will auch mal wieder... aber wenn das wetter zum angeln passen würde, dann ist der starnd voll mit badegästen!!! .......




komisch......gestern (und mit Sicherheit auch heute) waren selbst die reinen Badestrände menschenleer.......
Irgendwas machst Du falsch 

Und Jari.....nix für ungut, aber nach der Ersten schon gleich einen Ratschlag zur besten Beisszeit rauszuhaun zeugt von echtem Selbstbewusstsein |rolleyes

Beisszeit ist den ganzen Tag.....
Dieser Drill fand bei etwa 25 Grad Lufttemperatur gegen 14:00 Uhr statt  #h

ach ja.....und an Naturstränden sind selten Badegäste


----------



## kielersprott (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

war getern mal 2 stunden an der kieler förde aber nix gewesen war auch irgendwie nicht das wetter nieselregen und ablandieger wind #c bleibe am ball


----------



## ADDI 69 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> komisch
> Beisszeit ist den ganzen Tag.....
> Dieser Drill fand bei etwa 25 Grad Lufttemperatur gegen 14:00 Uhr statt  #h



Na Vossi hast wieder eine rausgesammelt? Petri #6
gruss Addi


----------



## xfishbonex (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

die hat er bestimmt verloren lg andre :g


----------



## OssiHWI (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

es wird wohl langsam mal wieder Zeit sich ins Wasser zu stellen. Wenn da nur nicht das Problem mit der mangelnden Zeit wäre....Im Moment ist es echt zu Mäuse melken :c


----------



## Ostseestipper (12. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Moin zusammen,

Ich habe heute morgen mal in Heiligendamm getestet. Die Fussel hatten dringend Flugstunden nötig. Wasser war ziemlich trübe.
Fangtechnisch nix zu berichten.

Pünktlich zum Angelbeginn haben 2 Fischer ca. 150m vom Ufer ein Netz gestellt und sind dann zwischen Ufer und Netz in Schlangenlinien gefahren. Dabei haben Sie irgendwas hinterhergeschleppt, vermute um die Fische aufzuscheuchen und ins Netz zu treiben. Haben es dann auch gleich wieder herausgenommen und den Fang versorgt. Sah auf die Entfernung wie Butt aus.

@Ossi: ... lebst ja auch noch. Dat is ja fein. #h
Wie sieht es denn Samstag bei Dir aus? Später Nachmittag und/oder abends?
Kannst Dich ja mal melden.

Gruß Mark


----------



## ADDI 69 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> es wird wohl langsam mal wieder Zeit sich ins Wasser zu stellen. Wenn da nur nicht das Problem mit der mangelnden Zeit wäre....Im Moment ist es echt zu Mäuse melken :c


Moin Ossi,wuste gar nicht das schon "Schnee"liegt


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Und Jari.....nix für ungut, aber nach der Ersten schon gleich einen Ratschlag zur besten Beisszeit rauszuhaun zeugt von echtem Selbstbewusstsein |rolleyes



Angenommen Dorschdiggler, ich werde mich fortan in Bescheidenheit üben. |engel: Zur Erklärung: Ich sprach natürlich von dem Strand, an dem ich Urlaub gemacht habe. Dort waren tagsüber sehr viele Badegäste und die Mefos und Brackwasserbarsche wollten so gar nicht beissen. Es war wohl einfach zu viel Betrieb. Ich hatte trotzdem an diesem Strand auf Falster/DK drei sehr tolle Tage, wo ich immer um den Sonnenaufgang herum sehr viele Bisse hatte. Den Tip mit der Uhrzeit hatte mir ein einheimischer Angler gegeben, der dort seit 40 Jahren angelt. Abends hingegen war es eher mau.
Ich dachte nun, dass ein Tip für solche stark besuchten Badestrände eben sein könnte, es morgens zu versuchen, wenn noch etwas Ruhe ist. Und...nette Website hast Du da. 

Hochachtungsvoll, Jari


----------



## Ostseestipper (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Moin Ossi,wuste gar nicht das schon "Schnee"liegt


 
Hallo Addi,

er übt schon, ... zur Zeit bestimmt mit Wasser. 

Sorry Ossi, konnte ich mir nich´ verkneifen.|wavey:

Gruß Mark


----------



## ADDI 69 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Hallo Addi,
> 
> er übt schon, ... zur Zeit bestimmt mit Wasser.
> 
> ...



Na ja....bei sooo viel Wasser auf den Straßen kann er auch mit der Fusselflitze üben und nich mit der Schneefräse|supergri#6
Gruss Addi


----------



## xfishbonex (13. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

der olle ossi lebt ja noch 
wenn es so kalt bleibt geht es bald los :glg andre


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> .....Ich dachte nun, dass ein Tip für solche stark besuchten Badestrände eben sein könnte, es morgens zu versuchen, wenn noch etwas Ruhe ist......



stimmt ja auch #h

#h#h


----------



## OssiHWI (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

wenn es so mit dem Wetter weitergeht, dann kommt in 4 Wochen der erste Schnee - also lasst mich doch üben... Nein war nur nen Spaß. Im Moment passt einfach nix zusammen: wenn ich Zeit hätte im Wasser zu stehen, dann muss Frauchen arbeiten und ich den Zwerg hüten. Irgendwas ist bis jetzt immer dazwischen gekommen....Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf...

@ alle Fusselwerfer

Ich hab die Fusselwerferei wieder an den Nagel gehängt. Dafür, dass die Combo nur bei mir im Keller liegt war sie zu schade und wurde wieder veräussert. Ich bleib also weiter Plumpsangler...Aber ihr braucht keine Angst zu haben - irgendwann starte ich nen 2. Versuch - es dauert eben nur noch nen Weilchen....


----------



## OssiHWI (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

@ Ostseestipper

lass uns mal die Entwicklung der Großwetterlage abwarten  und dann wird #x. Es ist zwar Schwedenfest nächstes WE, aber zur Not lass ich alle Einladungen sausen udn stell mich ins Wasser....


----------



## OssiHWI (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> der olle ossi lebt ja noch


 
Moin du alter Sack|bigeyes...Sag mal, hast du überhaupt dieses Jahr schon Silber landen können|kopfkrat??? Ich würd an deiner Stelle nicht so große Töne spucken....:q:q:q:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (14. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

ein glück ja mein lieber genau 2 stück die zusammen 40cm haben und silberblank nicht vergessen 
es geht langsam los nächste woche mal schauen 
lg andre


----------



## Seatrout (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Moin zusammen,

Nachtrag gestern und heute.

Je 2 mal Silber und noch ein paar kleine.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Painiz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

So Boardies, habe nochmal bischen gestöbert. Hier ein Link.
http://www.meerforellenkueste.de/strande-sudjutland/halk-der-wald-der-weg-das-ziel/  Schaut euch die Map an. Bischen weiter nördlich liegt Flovtstrand.Da fahre ich hin.Ich werde den ganzen Strand beangeln ( ausser in einem Radius von 500m um den Einlauf des Sees ) Ich bin bester Hoffnung. Ob ich allerdings was fange ist ne andere Sache |bla:
Wünscht mir Glück. Ich werde meinen Erfolg oder Misserfolg hier posten.
Auf dann

Gruß


----------



## Heringsfresser (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Petri zu den guten Silberlingen!! Sehen lecker aus. Allesamt abgeschleppt?


----------



## Seatrout (15. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

@ Heringsfresser

Jepp, war bis eben mit Spinne los, aber nur kleine Dorsche.

Die Forellen stehen hier bei mir so um 6-7m.
Da komm ich vom Ufer nicht hin und irgendwie kommen die Abends nicht unter Land.

beste Grüße


----------



## Seatrout (17. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Heute,

73 cm


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Heute,
> 
> 73 cm



Die is aber hübsch,.... :l

Petri!


----------



## ole van der see (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

schöne fänge...fettes petri!
war gestern auch los,3 wurf und gleich ein lütten horni,danach wurde es still.
_wenn das weitermachen hart wird,machen harte weiter_!


----------



## Seatrout (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier,

heute wieder 2.

petri


----------



## xfishbonex (18. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

sauber geile fische #6was mich wundert das die alle angestaubt sind 
hätte nicht gedacht das fast alle schon im leichkleid sind 
sei mir jetzt nicht böse will dich nicht angreifen weil du nix verkehrt machst 
mich wundert das nur 
lg andre


----------



## Seatrout (19. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Jo, finde ich auch komisch, im August schon leicht braun?
Allerdings fische ich zur Zeit fast nur über Seegraswiesen , hab da das Gefühl die passen sich da ein bischen farblich an,kann das sein.

Ich habe jetzt in den letzten 2 Wochen etwa 20 Forellen gefangen (auch einige released )  und keine war so richtig Blank wie man es vom Frühjahr oder Winter kennt.Is schon komisch, daher meine Vermutung, dass die sich anpassen

Was meint ihr.Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, das es auch in Dänemark eine sog. Fjordforelle gibt , die auch fast immer braun ist.

Beste grüße


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (19. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Moin,




Seatrout schrieb:


> Jo, finde ich auch komisch, im August schon leicht braun?
> Allerdings fische ich zur Zeit fast nur über Seegraswiesen , hab da das Gefühl die passen sich da ein bischen farblich an,kann das sein.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt in den letzten 2 Wochen etwa 20 Forellen gefangen (auch einige released ) und keine war so richtig Blank wie man es vom Frühjahr oder Winter kennt.Is schon komisch, daher meine Vermutung, dass die sich anpassen
> ...


 
Dass die Fische um diese Zeit anfangen, sich zu verfärben, ist normal. Wir haben Ende August. Das ist das Laichkleid, keine Anpassung.

Dänische "Fjordforellen" findet man in stark ausgesüßten Bereichen wie dem Haderslevfjord oder in irgendwelchen Nooren, die schon mehr an einen Süßwassersee als an die Küste erinnern. In der Kieler Förde haben wir ein deutlich anderes Habitat.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## ADDI 69 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehe ich auch so,bei einigen Fischen die von Seatrout abgelichtet wurden ist sogar schon ein Ansatz zum Laichhaken zu erkennen.Speziell bei denen wo auch die Flossen sehr gelblich erscheinen.Bald sind sie im Fluß zum Babyforellen machen,bzw die ersten sind ja schon drin.Und es wird schwer noch ne richtig Silbrige zu erwischen.
Petri an Seatrout,wenigstens einer der noch Bilder postet
Gruß Addi


----------



## xfishbonex (20. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

guten morgen leute 
heute morgen um 3 ging meine reise an die küste 
ergebniss eine silberblanke mefo 
foto konnte ich leider nicht machen die war so groß 
das meine kamera sie nicht gefunden hat 
20cm 
lg andre


----------



## BB-cruiser (20. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

und ich dachte schon, die war so silber das sie den Blitz voll reflektiert hat und man sie deshalb nicht sah |bigeyes:m


----------



## ADDI 69 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> guten morgen leute
> heute morgen um 3 ging meine reise an die küste
> ergebniss eine silberblanke mefo
> foto konnte ich leider nicht machen die war so groß
> ...



Na Digger,hab ich gestern abend nich noch so im Scherz zu dir gesagt "mach die 60cm voll?" Sieh da es hat geklappt....besser als Schneider.
Hoffe du hattest nen geilen Tag am Wasser und Petri|wavey:
Gruß Addi


----------



## kielersprott (22. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> guten morgen leute
> heute morgen um 3 ging meine reise an die küste
> ergebniss eine silberblanke mefo
> foto konnte ich leider nicht machen die war so groß
> ...





so eine hatte ich auch ca 15 cm  am sa abend vor mönkeberg sonst leider nischt aber die ausicht entschädiegte:q kiel in der untergehenden sonne einfach genial #6
aber ich bleibe am ball #h


----------



## Aalstipper1 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Hi, 

Nachdem mir gestern Abend ein kräftiger Fisch ausgestiegen ist, bin ich heute morgen gleich um 5.30 wieder zum Strandt.

Um 7.00 knallte mir denn etwa 40m von mir entfernt eine schöne 46er auf meinen Blinker. Sehr kräftig der Fisch, und ich freue mich riesig als er endlich bei mir im Kescher liegt. Am Strandt sehe ich denn das der Fisch noch richtig schön blank ist.

Da ich heute Nachmittag wieder fahre war das auch die letzte Möglichkeit ins Wasser zu kommen. Ansonsten gab es die Tage Hering, Hornhecht und Makrelen vom Anleger. Alles in allem ein paar schöne Tage in Meck.-Pomm. .


MfG
Aalstipper


----------



## OssiHWI (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gab es die Tage Hering, Hornhecht und Makrelen vom Anleger. Alles in allem ein paar schöne Tage in Meck.-Pomm. .
> 
> ...


 
Petri zur Mefo.

Das hört sich an ala wenn du in meiner Gegend gewesen bist...#6


----------



## Aalstipper1 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Ja, war in Boltenhagen. Nachmittags denn in die Wohlenberger Wiek auf den Anleger und abends an die Steilküste Richtung Steinbeck. Bin im Herbst eigentlich öfters auf der Seebrücke. War jetzt das erste mal im Sommer mit Angel da.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Moin,


ich war heute an der Kieler Förde unterwegs. Nach über drei Stunden "Totentanz" bis in die Nacht hinein, fand ich es an der Zeit, Feierabend zu machen und rollte meine Fliegenschnur auf.

Kurz vor den Füßen gab es einen Ruck, und ein Fisch wälzte sich an der Oberfläche.

Eine echte _Last-Second-Forelle_! #6










Viele Grüße!



Achim


----------



## bamse34 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Petri Achim!

Bei mir wars genau andersrum! Erst 3 Forellen in der ersten halben Stunde  (2 mal 35-40 und einmal 55+) und dann 3 Stunden nichts! Die Fische sind aber super drauf im Moment! Tolle Fluchten und Sprünge!
Bin leider meistens ohne Begleitung am Wasser, daher keine Pics!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Salty Waterboy (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

-----


----------



## xfishbonex (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Hallo Achim 
nettes foto besonders die lichter im hintergrund 
petri heil zur mefo 
lg andre


----------



## saeboe (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Glückwunsch den Fängern. 

Nach langer Pause war ich Gestern auch mal wieder los. 
Am Stand angekommen war ich erst etwas enttäuscht, da das Wasser immer noch reichlich trübe war. Auf dem Riff war es etwas besser. 
Ich startete gegen 18.30 Uhr
Schusskof von der Rolle abgezogen und voll auf das Riff gelegt (ca. 10 Meter). Das rosa Schweinchen ist eben ins Wasser eingetaucht, da kam der Biss. Ca 50 cm und schöne bräunliche Färbung. Forelle wurde zurückgesetzt, daher leider kein Bild. Dass der Fisch wíeder schwimmen durfte, sorgte bei den Zuschauern für Unverständnis. Die nächsten 3 Stunden tat sich nichts mehr, bis auf die Hornis, die immer wieder meine fliege festgehalten haben. 
Die Fische sind in Top Kondition, kugelrund und richtig Kampfstark.
Gruß

Kai


----------



## Aalstipper1 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Hi , hatte einen Aussteiger abends kurz nach dem dunkel werden. Die 46er hatte ich nächsten morgens um 7, nur ein Riff weiter. 

Wo wart ihr denn ungefähr ?

MfG
Aalstipper


----------



## Reverend Mefo (28. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Petri den Fängern! Wir sind am Wochenende auch auf Fisch gestossen, sie sprangen und liefen nach und bissen in die Schwanzfedern. Nichts blieb hängen :/


----------



## Aalstipper1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Hab nochmal ein Bild vom Fisch hochgeladen.

http://img832.*ih.us/i/mefo25082011.jpg/


----------



## Salty Waterboy (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

-----


----------



## Brikz83 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Klasse Bild Aalstipper !!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



Aalstipper1 schrieb:


> Hab nochmal ein Bild vom Fisch hochgeladen.
> 
> http://img832.*ih.us/i/mefo25082011.jpg/


 das ist doch ne steelhead oder täusche ich mich


----------



## xfishbonex (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



saeboe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch den Fängern.
> 
> Nach langer Pause war ich Gestern auch mal wieder los.
> Am Stand angekommen war ich erst etwas enttäuscht, da das Wasser immer noch reichlich trübe war. Auf dem Riff war es etwas besser.
> ...


sauber kai in 14 tagen legen wir mal wieder los


----------



## Aalstipper1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Hi, sie hatte wiklich einen ganz leichte pink angehauchte Mittellinie. Aber nicht so stark wie auf dem Bild. Habe bei der Bearbeitung ein bisschen an der Sättigung gedreht und anscheinend  vergesser pink wieder ein bisschen zurück zu drehen.



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das ist doch ne steelhead oder täusche ich mich


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Hallo,

Das ist zu 100% eine Steelhead, Mittellinie pink oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Aber Kopf und Punktierung sind eindeutig.

Petri! Die Pelletfresser fängt man nicht allzu oft #6


----------



## Rhöde (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Ich wollte unbedingt nach der Süßwassersaison noch eine im August haben :q.
Neben einem ordentlichen Dorsch gab es noch Nachläufer, 'ne 20 'er Minimefo, einen Aussteiger durch übermütige Sprünge :c und eben eine hübsche im 40 'er Bereich die wieder schwimmt.
Der September kann kommen !


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Endlich habe ich es auch mal wieder geschafft...gestern morgen nach Dänemark gebrummt...zu viert konnten wir 9 Meerforellen verhaften....mir gingen vier ans Band.....58er ging mit nach Hause....35er,42er und ne 65er wieder released...ein Tag der glücklich macht !!!!


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*

Petri, schönes Teil, die würde mir auch gefallen!
Ab wann beginnt bei den Dänen die Schonzeit? Könnte ich auch noch rübermachen,hast mich jetzt heiss gemacht...LG Maik


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August 2011*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Petri, schönes Teil, die würde mir auch gefallen!
> Ab wann beginnt bei den Dänen die Schonzeit? Könnte ich auch noch rübermachen,hast mich jetzt heiss gemacht...LG Maik






.....ich bin der Meinung das die Schonzeit für verfärbte Fische vom 16ten November bis zum 15ten Januar geht.....also noch genügend Zeit.....|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------

